# Back For A Bit - A Real Variety Of Photos



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oddly. Same woman has been living with me for 3 months now. Not been around much. Sorry.

We got back from an 8 day tour of the "Niagara Escarpment" From The Bruce" to "Niagara Falls" Third time this year to The Bruce. We love the outdoors. This time, over 4,000 images. I uploaded 70 in small format. Ranges from the rocky cliffs to the Casino at Niagara Falls, Canada Coast Guard lakes vessel, even the roadside BBQ. Of course my woman as usual took some nice images.

Enjoy. I put 15 here for you. Remainder check on-line at the link. Cheers!

http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk296/TitusChrono/Li%20Lin%20Aug%202011/














































.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

James said:


>


yes some very very nice views!!!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks. I put up 4 pages at photobucket. Drop in the "bucket" literally. 4000 images this time. These represent just a few

here is one I like. as she is standing one inch away from the ledge. looked a little feared. No way I have the guts to do that lol










Always with the boobie thing too


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stop It James, FGS, I'll soon be seventy, it's bad for a man my age - and Mrs Mel will ban me from using the forum :lol:

ldman: :weed:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

James said:


> Thanks. I put up 4 pages at photobucket. Drop in the "bucket" literally. 4000 images this time. These represent just a few
> 
> here is one I like. as she is standing one inch away from the ledge. looked a little feared. No way I have the guts to do that lol
> 
> ...


Hooray for boobies :clapping:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some great shots there James..

For some reason I really like this one.... The colours are so vivid..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks! was a great time. love the Bruce penn. stunning up there. different world. that was the hotel room in the pic above, overlooking the water. spent 4 nights there. third time there this room. great coffee, 24 hours self serve, what more could I ask for. a different world. but with WIFI lol. funny. in the office, which is unmanned unless you beep them. they have a community laptop. it sits there untethered, I guess people use it. we take our own mainly to off-load the images daily. if it were Toronto. that laptop would be gone in one night. different world.

stayed a few nights then different places. boat cruises etc. back down at Niagara falls the last night, that's the casino shot. the deers were at Marineland. some great shots there too. too many to even think of uploading or posting. the ones above, some of my favs, perhaps due to the moment and what they represent in spirit and surrounding. my friend she is almost 37 now, soon. not too far a stretch really.

..............


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd never even heard of the Niagara Escarpment, thanks for taking the time to post James. Stunning pictures as always.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Some great looking shots there

This one would make a great one for a bit of colour popping... perhaps just the blue chairs on deck, the rest b&w ????


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree. I have the full width of it. but there was one person in it so cropped it out for now. that was at 7AM on the ferry. we were sitting at 6AM just to get on that thing lol. chairs soon filled, was lucky to get that one


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to see you about again, James,

I like the tinted black and white, in fact I love 'em all.

Keep up the good work...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Darn the images are gone now. I'm sure I missed some good 'uns.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

David Spalding said:


> Darn the images are gone now. I'm sure I missed some good 'uns.


You did for sure :naughty:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

the current GF is very smart. so had to remove some photos. here I find a smart one. and the chinese chick is back in canada and showing up at all hours trying to get a hold of me. but I did see her last thursday for the day. now I try to manage two. soon I am dead man


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

James, welcome back, just post them in the politics forum, that way safe and secure :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Since the photography section is visible to unregistered users (I hadn't thought of this), I'd put your threads in Playground, which if memory serves is open only to registered members after a direct request to admin/mod.

Or ... maybe Photobucket has a feature that image links on forums are only served if the user reading them has entered a password to Photobucket.

In either case, your photos are lovely (as are the subjects) but perhaps not to be shared with the entire world wide interweb. :sly:

:think: BTW, if as you say the young lass is smart and has seen (bookmarked?) this thread, she's able to see the recent posts, and other threads, too.


----------

